# Collecting dust from sliding miter saws...



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, the OEM port on my saw stinks, and I am at a bit of a loss as to what I should use for dust collection... I would like to keep my SCMS portable-ish... So maybe a hood on a stand? Anybody here figure this one out and care to share some ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The best I've seen anywhere...*

By gregL our member here post #386 in Show us Your Shop:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index20/#post88002
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index19/


Some other ideas: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/mitre-saw-stand-plans-8042/


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Fastcap saw hood*

Portable, hooks right onto any saw, doesn't need a seperate support


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I placed a deep 16" dust collector hood onto the back of my saw. I drilled and tapped a hole into the saw support and used a jig knob to hold the hood. That way it is quickly removable. I then hook a 4" hose from my collector to the hood. It catches a major majority of the dust. Works quite well.
Ken


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Kenbo, got any pics of that rig?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> By gregL our member here post #386 in Show us Your Shop:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index20/#post88002
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index19/
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love that one, but it is far from portable... I have a bunch of home improvement projects that would be easier for me to make my cuts closer to the job, than to haul lumber back and forth to the shop....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*el cheapo method*

I have used a large cardboard box hung off the back of my Dewalt 12" slider. No dust collector, but pretty much traps a lot of dust off the front of the blade and used with a shop vac off the port works OK. The box can be folded flat for transport.
Just throwin' that out there....the idea, not the box. :blink: bill


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone knows us Michiganders are billhillys. I think you just reassured them with the whole cardboard box. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Portable, hooks right onto any saw, doesn't need a seperate support


I could not tell from your picture. Will that work on a sliding miter saw? What percentage of dust does it collect?

My miter saw is the tool that gives me the biggest dust collection problem.

When my garage extension is finished (the framers are at work now) I want to be able to lessen the dust problem.

George


----------

